# 1000 for Kelly B. !!!



## Agnès E.

La qualité de ton français
Ta gentillesse et ta bonne humeur
Nous ont mille fois ravis
Alors cette fois, tu sais,
À notre tour de te mettre à l'honneur
Et de te dire combien nous avons envie
De te fêter
Et de te souhaiter

Un joyeux postiversaire* !!​ 



* Copyright Fenixpollo !


----------



## elroy

*It's taken a while, but it's been well worth the wait!*

*Every one of your posts has been 100% worthwhile, whether in English or in French.*

*We should celebrate with some tabouleh! *

*Alf alf mabruuk! *​


----------



## VenusEnvy

Kelly: You made it, girl! Congrats!


----------



## cuchuflete

Nicely done, *Kelly B*!


 *Thanks for the quality, the insight, and the good humor.

Un saludo,
Cuchu
*​


----------



## Whodunit

*We haven't crossed so often yet, but I know every time we have, you helped me invaluably with all your impressive insight.*

_Alles Gute!_​


----------



## Lancel0t

Kelly, CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## LV4-26

Pour rien au monde je ne voudrais manquer cette occasion de te remercier et de te féliciter. Tu fais partie de ces membres du forum qui sont capables d'aider aussi bien les francophones que les anglophones. Tes messages sont toujours très utiles, souvent souriants et jamais pédants. Bravo ! Nous sommes ravis de t'avoir à nos côtés dans le forum FR/EN.


----------



## Artrella

*    Kelly   congratulations on your first 1000, and thank you for having kindly helped me!!!    ​*
*For you*​


----------



## Kelly B

Thank you!!! I feel very honored.  I love to spend time here in the company of all of you, and the chance to "play" with words with people who enjoy it as much as I do. I appreciate your your help, and your time, and your friendliness. A bientôt!


----------



## fenixpollo

_*You are a joy to collaborate with, Kelly.*_

*    Happy Postiversary!    *​


----------



## timpeac

The quality of your posts makes each a pleasure. Congratulations.


----------

